# Who's breeding working bulldogs?



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I mean of course American Bulldogs.

I know of KiWS and Valor. Anyone else regularly producing bulldogs capable of competing at the highest level? I know that I'll never win nationals with an Am Bull but I can regularly beat GSD's at club trials with the right dog. Anyone know people breeding that dog?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

PM sent..........


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.chestnutsbulldog.de/

or 

Churchhills


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I like Koura/LeClerc "Bama Boy" stock, so I'm biased. That is what I like. But again, I'm biased. For that, Jon Naroditsky of Fala Woods, Polly Dake of Hardly Dangerous are the two main ones I know of and they are in the Midwest; I know and trust both of them and their dogs. Really nice people, I like them both a lot, and their dogs are pretty solid and seem highly regarded by people with tons more experience and clout than me. Steve LeClerc is still breeding, I believe. Francis Metcalf seems like an uber-cool guy, great reputation as well, and has a dream pedigree behind his dogs. I've even heard good things about his dogs from *gasp* Shepherd folk! He's on the West Coast, so I have never had the pleasure of meeting him, but he's got a pretty good reputation and some very decorated dogs.

Otherwise, I've heard _very_ positive things about KiWS as well. Tracey Delin is located in Florida and seems to do very well in SchH. I have never actually seen her dogs, but I've gotten to hang around some Fala Woods & Hardly Dangerous dogs for the past seven or so years from hanging around Polly. Hence my bias. You can find some very nice things said about Knights in White Satin and their dogs though.

But yeah, I'd give Jon, Polly, or Francis (or Steve if he's still breeding) a call, a/o at least check out their videos or check them out if they're local. Tracey at KiWS seems a pretty safe bet as well, worth checking out at the very least. Your geography might play a role as well.

-Cheers


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

Pm me I have a friend that has a litter on the ground now about 2 weeks old. I saw both parents work and a few older pups from his last breeding from a similiar combo. I'm a Mali/ Dutchie man myself, but I going to take a pup off this litter and try raising it for Sch or PSA or maybe even both!


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> http://www.chestnutsbulldog.de/
> 
> or
> 
> Churchhills


I second that! I have a couple of Bulldogs out of them that I'm really pleased with.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Lucillano Oliva... White Lightning AB's NorCal, he has a litter on the ground out of PSA titled dogs. He is the West Coast Director for PSA and has competed, titled, trained in different sports. I'm not sure if Francis is doing any breedings but I know Marcel Harnois of NorCal AB's has a really nice litter on the ground right now out of similar lines as Francis (they are friends). Tracy of KIWS has proven stock for sport. Go to true-grit.net and ask around there if you really want a bulldog for sport.
Toran


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> I mean of course American Bulldogs.
> 
> I know of KiWS and Valor. Anyone else regularly producing bulldogs capable of competing at the highest level? I know that I'll never win nationals with an Am Bull but I can regularly beat GSD's at club trials with the right dog. Anyone know people breeding that dog?


Sandi is one of the hardest training people I know. Ck out her site. Her titles speak for themselves.
www.breedersbenchmark.webs.com


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

But sandi dosent have any Protection sport tilles, Right?

I also have dogs with titels like that, but I will not say I have dogs titteld in that kind of sports yett. Its a mutsh bigger shans to get a dog suited for IPO/Sch if you go to : Kiws, Churchhills, chestnutsbulldog tha do HAVE thos tittels in the pedegree already.

Then shore my dogs wuld probobly work out to, But I havent workt them ther myself yett so therfor I wuld not sell a IPO prospect from "hog" lines.

But I wuld place a dog to the right home to trye it out.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Diana Abel said:


> Sandi is one of the hardest training people I know. Ck out her site. Her titles speak for themselves.
> www.breedersbenchmark.webs.com


This is the first thing that pops up when I googled their kennel: http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/10081/VA/US/

Hmm... :roll:


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

WOW thank you guys for all the recommendations, REALLY appreciate it, and to be honest, makes me feel like I am doing something right and things are coming together.... the future only looks BRIGHT :-D

Unfortnately, I have no breeding plans for at least a year if not more. Unless something comes up and I have a nice female to stud to. I dont breed alot as is the same for most of the kennels/ folks mentioned above. I think in 15 years Ive put out less than 15 puppies...(not stud breedings, but even that is low). IMO a good working ab is definitely worth the wait, do your research, and get videos of the sire/ dam working or trialing even better. :-D

If you are interested and in no hurry, send me an email and I will add you to the list and keep you updated on our breedings or those breeding with our stock. I do know of one particular breeding coming up shortly that should produce some VERY nice animals out of an Icon SchIII x Tonka Sch I female. 

As far as the others mentioned, they all seem to be a good bet. I would first decide what KIND of dog you like. I can guarantee you they are not all breeding the same TYPE of working dog, myself included. Some more pet, more sporty, more aggressive, etc. Figure out exactly what TYPE of dog you want and then ask the breeder what their "goals" are as far as the TYPE they are trying to produce.

Good luck to you,

t

[email protected]


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

morris lindesey said:


> Pm me I have a friend that has a litter on the ground now about 2 weeks old. I saw both parents work and a few older pups from his last breeding from a similiar combo. I'm a Mali/ Dutchie man myself, but I going to take a pup off this litter and try raising it for Sch or PSA or maybe even both!


 
EXCELLENT!! Love to see folks come over from the furry side as usually its the other way around ](*,)

Good luck with your pup.

t


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Alot of the names up top have some nice dogs. What type of sport do you want to do ? It's hard to find good people breeding Ab's that work and work con. But White mnt. AB's in NH, Mo has some nice dogs and works her dogs, Marcell (norcal) has some very nice dogs and gets out alot with his dogs. The pup's on the ground are very nice and out of 2 working titled AB's. KIWS has had some nice dogs as well. Jon N from what I have seen has a nice dog. I think there are some nice working Ab's out there now you just have to look around to find someone that may have a litter comming up.

Lance


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

If I were to get an AB, I'd be contacting my friend Bill Woody in Oregon. www.thewoodyacres.com He's the one who originally raised and trained Josh and Sheba. He still actively trains the ABs he has, and breeds on a very small scale, but I trust his knowledge as a dog guy. He was a certified FR decoy for many years, helped as a decoy to put multiple dogs in FRIII, and he expects his bulldogs to work just like his non-bulldogs, dogs that don't work don't stay. I have no idea if he's breeding anything right now, but if he has something coming up he'll give you an honest assessment of the dogs and their potential.


----------

